# One year ban for THIS??????



## Landcruiser (25 September 2013)

FFS. Graphic and upsetting picture...
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news...m=email&utm_campaign=hhwed25sept13-25-09-2013

So in a year this guy can just carry on as he was, no education, no nothing. Hells bells....


----------



## lea840 (25 September 2013)

Disgraceful.... Such a lovely looking pony too. Why on earth would anyone in the right mind tether anything to a tree


----------



## Landcruiser (25 September 2013)

Because they don't give a sh** and have absolutely no empathy for their fellow beings.


----------



## madlady (25 September 2013)

Great that something was actually done but a 1 year ban is nothing.

Also how do they possibly enforce any ban?  What is to stop this man going getting another horse tomorrow?


----------



## JDee (25 September 2013)

Its about time these people were made a real example of - this man should have had prison sentence for that - as it is he get a slap on the hand and likely doesn't even have to pay the costs of the vet bills to put that poor horse right.


----------



## FinnishLapphund (25 September 2013)

lea840 said:



			Disgraceful.... Such a lovely looking pony too. Why on earth would anyone in the right mind tether anything to a tree 

Click to expand...




Landcruiser said:



			Because they don't give a sh** and have absolutely no empathy for their fellow beings.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, but are you two really talking about all tethering? That regardless of the situation, why and how it is done, if you tethers anything to a tree, you're not in your right mind and have absolutely no empathy for your fellow beings?  

Feel free to think that I'm without empathy then, since I'm tethering my dogs to trees every now and then. For example during the summer if we go to a lake for a bath, I suppose that it might be doable, but it is still easier to change clothes without having to hold on to 3 dog leashes, and if I want to be in the water longer than they do, it seems more sensible to have them tethered to a tree than being loose. If I had a horse with me instead of dogs, I would have done the same with the horse (= tether it to a tree). 

In the case that the article is about, I feel really sorry over what happened to Bertie, but I still don't think that it is always wrong of everyone to use a tree as a substitute for a tether pole.


----------



## Landcruiser (25 September 2013)

Nope, that's absolutely not what I'm saying. I tether to trees all the time...with a leadrope and a halter...for short times when I'm there or thereabouts. Horses have been tethered to trees for a thousand years. Dogs too.

 No, my issue is chaining by the neck to a tree and leaving it there, where the pony in this case has just walked around and around and the chain has got shorter and shorter, until the horse's head is basically locked against the tree. Different thing altogether, and not taking a lot of imagination to see what's likely to happen. That's what I meant by lack of empathy. Did you actually look at the picture, FinnishLaphund?


----------



## FinnishLapphund (25 September 2013)

Landcruiser said:



			Nope, that's absolutely not what I'm saying. I tether to trees all the time...with a leadrope and a halter...for short times when I'm there or thereabouts. Horses have been tethered to trees for a thousand years. Dogs too.

 No, my issue is chaining by the neck to a tree and leaving it there, where the pony in this case has just walked around and around and the chain has got shorter and shorter, until the horse's head is basically locked against the tree. Different thing altogether, and not taking a lot of imagination to see what's likely to happen. That's what I meant by lack of empathy. Did you actually look at the picture, FinnishLaphund?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I followed the link, read the text and saw on the photo how the chain was wrapped around the tree, plus that headcollar thingy that isn't a headcollar going between his ears (I've never seen one sit like that before, is it really supposed to sit like that? 
	
	
		
		
	


	




), the blood on his face coming from the eye etc. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





But then I came back to this thread, and read Lea840's reply which ended with "Why on earth would anyone in the right mind tether anything to a tree ", plus your reply. 
Which to me sounded like tarring all tethering with the same brush. Glad that I misunderstood you Landcruiser.


----------



## Tiffany (25 September 2013)

One year is not enough. He should have been checking the pony regularly so should have seen the danger. Maybe he did see the danger or even the injury but just didn't care enough to do anything about it.

Words fail me


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (25 September 2013)

If I say what I think of this situation and the people who did this, I would be called a racist  and banned.

 poor little mite hope he is pampered and spoilt rotten now and for ever more.


----------



## 'S'teamed (26 September 2013)

Good Old RSPCA....
1. It isn't tethered to the tree, just tangled..the prevailing chain can be quite clearly seen on the ground to the right of the pony
2. Pony is clearly not wearing a tether collar..its a broken leather headcollar that has slipped back.

Whilst i am not condoning the way this pony has been treated, i do wish the RSPCA would report facts.


----------



## Double_choc_lab (26 September 2013)

'S'teamed said:



			Good Old RSPCA....
1. It isn't tethered to the tree, just tangled..the prevailing chain can be quite clearly seen on the ground to the right of the pony
2. Pony is clearly not wearing a tether collar..its a broken leather headcollar that has slipped back.

Whilst i am not condoning the way this pony has been treated, i do wish the RSPCA would report facts.
		
Click to expand...

I agree.  Appalling treatment of pony.  Do you think the RSPCA gave this inaccurate "evidence" in court?  RSPCA and misconstrued evidence - surely not!!!!


----------



## competitiondiva (26 September 2013)

'S'teamed said:



			Good Old RSPCA....
1. It isn't tethered to the tree, just tangled..the prevailing chain can be quite clearly seen on the ground to the right of the pony
2. Pony is clearly not wearing a tether collar..its a broken leather headcollar that has slipped back.

Whilst i am not condoning the way this pony has been treated, i do wish the RSPCA would report facts.
		
Click to expand...

Seriously??????  Are you really that semantic???????  wow....  

http://www.thefreedictionary.com/tangled

http://www.thefreedictionary.com/tethered


----------



## fburton (26 September 2013)

'S'teamed said:



			Whilst i am not condoning the way this pony has been treated, i do wish the RSPCA would report facts.
		
Click to expand...

They certainly should - why ever not?

"He was at full stretch in an attempt to get away from the tree he was tethered to, with the neck strap tight to his head."

Maybe he was tethered to _another_ tree and had attempted to get away from that? It doesn't seem likely though. Or maybe it was just a slip of the tongue.


----------



## ester (26 September 2013)

competitiondiva said:



			Seriously??????  Are you really that semantic???????  wow....  

http://www.thefreedictionary.com/tangled

http://www.thefreedictionary.com/tethered

Click to expand...

not but tethered would imply that the owner had tied the animal purposely to an unsuitable tree with a sharp bit sticky up (which presumably penetrated the eyeball). Whereas the animal getting itself tangled in a tree while being tethered elsewhere is distinctly different IMO. Given that horses do manage to get into scrapes pretty regularly even in standard livery yard situations I wonder if there was a bit more to this story like time until given treatment etc? As if the horse was loose in the field it could still have spiked it's eyeball?


----------



## competitiondiva (26 September 2013)

ester said:



			not but tethered would imply that the owner had tied the animal purposely to an unsuitable tree with a sharp bit sticky up (which presumably penetrated the eyeball). Whereas the animal getting itself tangled in a tree while being tethered elsewhere is distinctly different IMO. Given that horses do manage to get into scrapes pretty regularly even in standard livery yard situations I wonder if there was a bit more to this story like time until given treatment etc? As if the horse was loose in the field it could still have spiked it's eyeball?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but responsible, appropriate tethering means that you have to ensure that there aren't hazards present for the tether to get tangled around.  In this instance, whether the owner tethered it to the tree, or whether he tethered it within easy reach of the tree where it is likely to get itself tangled resulting in it being tethered to the tree, is semantics... It was done irresponsibly, resulting in the injury occuring..... I can't believe people are picking holes in this, A court didn't who had the whole facts infront of them, (not via a journalist) or if they did found in the favour of the RSPCA..... 

Question if the horse was tethered on a bank/hillside and the horse slipped and hung itself, would that be any different??


----------



## ester (26 September 2013)

I suppose in my head that would be- as it would be a direct result of the tether (and if wrapping itself round a tree had resulted in horse breaking neck I would think the same), I just find it a little difficult to find the tethering to be directly responsible for the horse getting a stick in it's eye that's all and perhaps am not sure how it is a whole lot different to a horse getting a barbed wire injury (plenty of wire about around here), foot stuck through stock fence, a stable door clip through its nostril (that happened to somebody's on here as I remember pics) etc. that wouldn't result in a ban for the owner.


----------



## competitiondiva (26 September 2013)

http://www.lowestoftjournal.co.uk/n...tic_rescue_from_cliffs_at_pakefield_1_1962982


----------



## ester (26 September 2013)

Yes, see unsafe tethering is clearly entirely responsible for that incident.


----------



## Girlracer (26 September 2013)

That is appaling.


----------



## competitiondiva (26 September 2013)

'S'teamed said:



			Good Old RSPCA....
1. It isn't tethered to the tree, just tangled..the prevailing chain can be quite clearly seen on the ground to the right of the pony
2. Pony is clearly not wearing a tether collar..its a broken leather headcollar that has slipped back.

Whilst i am not condoning the way this pony has been treated, i do wish the RSPCA would report facts.
		
Click to expand...

Plus if you want to be semantic and pic holes with the RSPCA story, maybe the fault lies with the journalism. Here's the same story by a different journalist:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...YE-removed-RSPCA-inspectors-impaled-tree.html


----------



## 'S'teamed (27 September 2013)

competitiondiva said:



			Plus if you want to be semantic and pic holes with the RSPCA story, maybe the fault lies with the journalism. Here's the same story by a different journalist:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...YE-removed-RSPCA-inspectors-impaled-tree.html

Click to expand...

Oh yes.
Impartial journo at it's best from the Daily Fail

Thank you for that.

And believe the word is "pick" not "pic"...that has a different meaning altogether


----------



## cptrayes (27 September 2013)

There's no evidence whatsoever that this pony impaled its eye on the tree. IMO it's far more likely that he broke the headcollar trying to break free and a buckle or strap  on that tore his eye.  He could have done that even if he had been properly tethered.


The man is guilty of stupidity, not of deliberate cruelty, hence the length of the ban.

Tethering should be banned, full stop. I can't understand why it is still legal.


----------



## Pedantic (28 September 2013)

NOA


----------

